# Japan trip, 2009



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

*ZELE International, Yokohama*

Stopped by Zele a few days ago and here is what was on display in the lobby










Yep, a 400R... a few other sides of this beauty




























Other goodies included this R35










and some go-fast goodies for it










I was allowed a quick look-around of the shop (good ol' membership card, folks, remember to re-up your membership!), but no pics besides this one. They pulled the engine of the R34 but could not understand what they were doing (my horrible japanese!)










And finally, a view of the outside










Seems as if the upper floors are closed, but could not gather why. Maybe the worldwide recession is hitting here too? Not too sure, but still a fun outing for me on my first day back in Japan....

Plan on going to Daikoku tonight and again on Wednesday, and later in the week I am going to stop by NISMO Omori factory, so look for more pics coming your way...


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

good pics,looking forward to more
was the 400r for sale? how much?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Says on the windscreen, 5,398,000 yen.

Lovely looking motor


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

If you are out in Nagoya give me a shout


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Says on the windscreen, 5,398,000 yen.
> 
> Lovely looking motor


Not a bad price when you consider how weak the £ is.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

That 400R looks the nuts, but have to say I prefer it in yellow all day long!

Never noticed the 400R badge at the front before, replacing the original GTR badge - nice little touch!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Went to Daikoku Futo on Saturday, took a couple pics....


A shot of half of the parking area











the one R35 I saw there











the nightclub atmosphere was in full effect











and yes, the Japanese have a style all their own











and a pic of the fellas I met up with











All in all a great night... if I planned better, I most likely would have gotten pics of the drifting, but I had to catch a train back to my hotel. A big thanks to Neal for showing me around, introducing me to good people, and giving me a lift back to Yokohama station when I had no contingency plan! Thanks Neal...

more pics to come, i'm on my way to NISMO Omori right now...


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> If you are out in Nagoya give me a shout


I was in the Nagoya area, but it was a quick stop. Thanks and maybe next time! I'm looking to send John my deposit on next year's trip ASAP!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow some great pics, I would love to go to Daikoku one day, it looks like it surpasses anything we have here in the UK


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

amazing 400R, very clean


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome! Looking forward to see more pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

you asked for them, and here they are...


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

My last stop was NISMO Omori Factory




















Inside was this wide-bodied R33 beauty











As always, body paneling is functional, so it's w-i-d-e for a reason





























The obligatory rear-shot











While there I took some pics of the shop area, but from behind the glass for obvious reasons...











But something special was in the bays this day....











Yessir, a R34 GTR Z-Tune... beaut-i-ful!!











The sound emanating from this car when the tech was working on it was hypnotizing, my very own Siren song....










I really enjoyed my short time there, and a thank you to the techs that allowed me to walk around and take pics of the shop and rear areas. 

If you haven't been on a GTROC trip to Japan, you should go. I am planning on attending the 2010 December trip and you should too!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I would love to own that wide body r33, it looks immense!


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

wow ive always wanted to go , now thats made my mind up cheers for all the pics i know where im going in 2010!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its well worth going to Omori


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Really? It used to be a great place with lots to look at and some great photo opportunities. But now they've taken away the large showroom to make it a PR theatre and you're just left with a small shop. If you can get out the back (and they are very reluctant/unwilling then there are some cool cars to look at but it's not easy.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Really? It used to be a great place with lots to look at and some great photo opportunities. But now they've taken away the large showroom to make it a PR theatre and you're just left with a small shop. If you can get out the back (and they are very reluctant/unwilling then there are some cool cars to look at but it's not easy.


John, 

You're exactly right, and i'm glad someone has spoken the truth. I was a bit disappointed, as the shop is very small and there is not much to look at. My pics show this. That said, I WAS allowed to go out back and see the techs working on the Z-tune and the other cars. 

That said, still go and make your own opinion. I think that if my GTR were in Japan I would have a different opinion of Omori factory. But, as a pure visitor, it is a bit underwhelming.

Thanks for all the comments, I will always look to upload pics of my travels and experiences.

Alex


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

On previous GTROC trips it was always a place to go. When they changed it I was very disappointed and the reaction from everyone that went was that it was a waste of time. As a result it's no longer part of the itinerary on our trips


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Is this a yearly trip? can anyone come?

really like most of your pics and looks like a cool trip to have......


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I believe the annual trip is for members only, but membership has such wonderful benefits that anyone that enthusiastically follows the GTR and cares to know more, should join. This is the best forum out there, and the people here are genuinely good, no matter what country you are in... the best way I can explain it is like we are a large extended family, with members in countries all over the world.

Join the club, attend meets, take the annual trip to Japan. These are musts for any GTR owner (and non-owners alike!)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think if you visit japan for car related stuff only, you have to know that cool things are in the details, rather then in an overwhelming experience.

When you live here in japan you get a feeling for that. Most peeps who have visited Mines, TS or others are allways surprised that these shops are very , small, dirty and don`t look very pro at first sight. It`s when you have been to the tuners for the 10th time, that you get an insight what actually goes on there (customers, cars and events)

Omori is the same, if you are unlucky you will only find a Nissan Micra in the work shop, glad to see some pics of Z-Tunes still getting done thier maintenance there.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

your point is well made; to some, the beauty of Japan is in the details. Yes, the temples and shrines have historic relevance and beauty, the truly foreign feeling walking the streets is palpable, but knowing the details of life in Japan, the little nuances, are what makes living in Japan the most wonderful experience I have ever known, after the birth of my two children. That said, if you have a chance, you should go with the GTROC, even if only to see and know another place, another land, so as to place your own home in better context.


----------

